# Christmas Songs



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## manifold (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 8, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


>


I love this picture!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Christmas Time Is Here - from "A Charlie Brown Christmas"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch - from "How The Grinch Stole Christmas"*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2016)

I put this vidéo because i lost my brother last year on christmas day he loves christmas and i miss him.
_*Somewhere in my memory.*_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 12, 2016)

*Last Christmas - Wham!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 12, 2016)

*Christmas Eve - Blackmore's Night*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 12, 2016)

*Fairytale of New York - The Pogues featuring Kirsty MacColl*


----------



## Cross (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 14, 2016)

A perennial San Francisco treat.....


May God rest Lee Rogers who used to play this every year on his morning SFO radio show.  Gone - but never forgotten.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 3, 2016)

Look for this one to be top o'the charts for eight years in a row!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 19, 2016)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## WillowTree (Dec 22, 2016)

This little girl has autism. I have never heard a more beautiful rendition of this song!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 22, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I put this vidéo because i lost my brother last year on christmas day he loves christmas and i miss him.
> _*Somewhere in my memory.*_




I lost mine on Dec. 13th. We shall always miss them.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 22, 2016)

*I Heard The Bells On Christmas Day*

One of my favorite Christmas songs is “I Heard the Bells on Christmas day.” The song delivers the perfect Christmas message; the ultimate triumph of faith over doubt and despair. The lyrics are from a poem written by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow and the story behind the poem is both tragic and inspiring.

Longfellow and his wife Fanny had been married 18 years and had five children when misfortune struck. On July 11, 1861, Fanny had just trimmed their young daughter’s hair and wanted to preserve a few strands in an envelope which she tried to seal by using hot sealing wax. In the process her dress caught fire and she was quickly engulfed in flames. Longfellow bravely extinguished the flames with his own body, but was unable to save his wife. Fanny died the next morning and Longfellow's face arms and hands were severely burned making it impossible for him to attend her funeral.

On Christmas day following his wife's death, Longfellow wrote, “How inexpressibly sad are all holidays.” On the next Christmas (1862), still depressed, Longfellow wrote in his journal, "'A merry Christmas' say the children, but that is no more for me." Almost a year later, Longfellow's oldest son Charles, a lieutenant in the Army of the Potomac was badly wounded; he survived but was crippled.  Personal tragedy and the ongoing Civil War had caused Longfellow to doubt his faith. He became despondent and withdrawn. The prolific writer barely wrote a word in his journal. Then, something mysterious and wonderful happened; some force or influence known only to Longfellow intervened, rekindled his spirit and gave him hope. On Christmas Day of 1864, his faith restored, he wrote "Christmas Bells." Here are the three most popular verses:

I heard the bells on Christmas day
Their old familiar carols play,
And wild and sweet the words repeat
Of peace on earth, good will to men.

And in despair I bowed my head
“There is no peace on earth,” I said,
“For hate is strong and mocks the song
Of peace on earth, good will to men.”

Then pealed the bells more loud and deep:
“God is not dead, nor doth He sleep;
The wrong shall fail, the right prevail
With peace on earth, good will to men.”

The following rendition of the song is one of my favorites. I hope you guys and gals enjoy it.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 22, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I put this vidéo because i lost my brother last year on christmas day he loves christmas and i miss him.
> _*Somewhere in my memory.*_



Thanks for the wonderful sounds and beautiful scenes.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## The Professor (Dec 5, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


>



Powerful!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 7, 2019)

Silent Night played by Music Box:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2019)

The Little Drummer Boy is the Shit!!!!!
No other Christmas Song Matters.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


>




*O Holy Night lyrics *



"Home Alone" soundtrack

O holy night, the stars are brightly shining;
It is the night of the dear Savior’s birth!
Long lay the world in sin and error pining,
Till He appeared and the soul felt its worth.
A thrill of hope, the weary soul rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.
Fall on your knees, O hear the angel voices!
O night divine, O night when Christ was born!
O night, O holy night, O night divine!
Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by His cradle we stand.
So led by light of a star sweetly gleaming,
Here came the wise men from Orient land.
The King of kings lay thus in lowly manger,
In all our trials born to be our friend!
Fall on your knees, O hear the angel voices!
O night divine, O night when Christ was born!
O night, O holy night, O night divine!
Truly He taught us to love one another;
His law is love and His Gospel is peace.
Chains shall He break for the slave is our brother
And in His Name all oppression shall cease.
Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus raise we,
Let all within us praise His holy Name!
Fall on your knees, O hear the angel voices!
O night divine, O night when Christ was born!
O night, O holy night, O night divine!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2019)

I posted the cartoon clip previously featuring this song. This is just the song itself...

*Christmas Time Is Here - Vince Guaraldi Trio {vocal}*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2019)

*It's Christmas (Medley with "Away In A Manger," "Go, Tell It On The Mountain") - Chris Tomlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2019)

*Unto Us - Aaron Shust*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 8, 2019)

Pachelbel's canon in D


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## martybegan (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2019)

*Mariah Carey - Jesus Oh What A Wonderful Child*


----------



## beautress (Dec 13, 2019)

​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Little Drummer Boy is the Shit!!!!!
> No other Christmas Song Matters.



beautress

   I'm 54 and everytime I see this it brings a tear to my eye.....okay a bunch of tears.
    To me it exemplifies what it means to be a Christian.
Pure trust in God.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2019)

beautress said:


> ​



Good one, Beautress.

Britten's a favourite of mine. In particular, 'Prince of the Pagodas'.

I've visited his concert hall at The Maltings, Cambridgeshire, England.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2019)

Josh Groban also did a nice version.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

This  song is not breaking news or anything lol....but I still love it.

*Elvis Presley - Blue Christmas ('68 Comeback Special 50th Anniversary)*


----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

still with the King! 



hmmm merry merry merry ....hmm lol

*Elvis Presley-Merry Christmas Baby*


----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

...and last but not least


hmmmm


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 15, 2019)

skye said:


> This  song is not breaking news or anything lol....but I still love it.
> 
> *Elvis Presley - Blue Christmas ('68 Comeback Special 50th Anniversary)*



Here's how we do it in N'awlins y'all

​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 15, 2019)

The Professor said:


> *I Heard The Bells On Christmas Day*
> 
> One of my favorite Christmas songs is “I Heard the Bells on Christmas day.” The song delivers the perfect Christmas message; the ultimate triumph of faith over doubt and despair. The lyrics are from a poem written by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow and the story behind the poem is both tragic and inspiring.
> 
> ...



Here's the version I know by John Gorka (different music, same Longfellow lyric)

​


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 15, 2019)

_IN THE BLEAK MIDWINTER_ :


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)

ohh....... hmm I say...nice






*Robbie Williams | The Christmas Song (Chestnuts roasting on an open fire) (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)

this is a lovely thread

*Etta James - Merry Christmas Baby*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 16, 2019)

Powerful traditional medieval Christmas Eve chant rendered by Catalan singer Maria del Mar Bonet, Barcelona 2010

​
>> *The Song of the Sibyl* (Catalan: _El Cant de la Sibil·la_ [əl ˈkand də lə siˈβilːə]) is a liturgical drama and a Gregorian chant, the lyrics of which comprise a prophecy describing the Apocalypse, which has been performed in churches on Majorca (Balearic Islands, Spain) and Alghero (Sardinia, Italy), and some Catalan churches, in the Catalan language on Christmas Eve nearly uninterruptedly since medieval times. It was declared a Masterpiece of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO on 16 November, 2010.

The author of The Song of the Sibyl is unknown. The prophecy was first recorded as an acrostic poem in Greek by bishop Eusebius of Caesarea and later translated into Latin by Saint Augustine in _The City of God_. It appeared again in the 10th century in different locations across Catalonia, Italy, Castile, and France in the sermon _Contra judeos_, later inserted into the reading of the sixth lesson of the second nocturn of matins and was performed as an integral part of the liturgy.

This chant was originally sung in Latin and under the name of _Judicii Signum_, but from the 13th on, versions in Catalan are found.

These early Catalan versions of the _Judici Signum_ were not directly translated from Latin. Instead, they all come from a previous adaptation in Provençal, which proves the huge popularity this song must have had in the past.

Amongst the Catalan texts which come from this common root, there is a 14th-century Codex kept in the Archives of the Majorcan Diocese, which was rediscovered in 1908. Oral transmission and the lack of written scripts has caused the various old texts in the vernacular to suffer many modifications over time, which has led to a diversity of versions.

The Song of the Sibyl was almost totally abandoned throughout Europe after the Council of Trent (held in 25 sessions from 1545 to 1563) declared its performance was forbidden. Nevertheless, it was restored on Mallorca as soon as in 1575. >>  (Wiki)

Dead Can Dance does a version too.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 16, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Powerful traditional medieval Christmas Eve chant rendered by Catalan singer Maria del Mar Bonet, Barcelona 2010
> 
> ​
> >> *The Song of the Sibyl* (Catalan: _El Cant de la Sibil·la_ [əl ˈkand də lə siˈβilːə]) is a liturgical drama and a Gregorian chant, the lyrics of which comprise a prophecy describing the Apocalypse, which has been performed in churches on Majorca (Balearic Islands, Spain) and Alghero (Sardinia, Italy), and some Catalan churches, in the Catalan language on Christmas Eve nearly uninterruptedly since medieval times. It was declared a Masterpiece of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO on 16 November, 2010.
> ...



I didn't understand a single word and it didn't matter. I heard incredibly beautiful sounds and I enjoyed them immensely. Many thanks.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 16, 2019)

Lo How A Rose E'er Blooming:


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2019)

love love

*Chuck Berry - Run Rudolph Run (1958)*


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 18, 2019)

FUM, FUM, FUM :


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2019)

LittleNipper said:


> FUM, FUM, FUM :



That's a nice piece of music even in its original form.  If the malls would play this sort of thing and less of the Dean Martin shit, going out into the world in December would be more tolerable.

One of my annual boss faves is this Polish couple performing on water glasses

​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2019)

LittleNipper said:


> FUM, FUM, FUM :



Back to Barcelona for another interesting arrangement

.​I like the energy of a faster tempo on this one.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 18, 2019)

Could you be this old
And have your life just begin?

Reading by the light of a lost Christmas day
It begins
Reading by the light of a lost Christmas day

Tell me how many times can this story be told
After all of these years it should all sound so old
But it somehow rings true in the back of my mind
As I search for a dream that words can no longer define


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 18, 2019)

One of the best renditions. 
Lyrics are from a poem by Henry Longfellow, who had recently lost his wife and just heard his son was gravely wounded in the Civil War.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 18, 2019)

The Holly and The Ivy:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

A little different than the version we're used to...

*It Must Have Been Love (Christmas For The Broken Hearted) - Roxette*

R.I.P. Marie


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Christmas In The Sand - Colbie Caillat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Christmas Eve - Blackmore's Night*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Where's The Line To See Jesus - Becky Kelley*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2019)

Joseph Spence - Sandy Cloer is comin'  .... heeaaauuuugh

​


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh yeah....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 19, 2019)

French Carol Pat-a-pan:


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 20, 2019)

Vintage Recorded Christmas songs from 1900's -1910's:
Many of these are likely Cylinder recordings. Image taking a street car to Aunt Tillie and Uncle Albert's house to listen to some music played on Uncle Albert's newfangled Edison Home Phonograph. It's snowing lightly outside and there's a nice comfy fire burning a yule log in the fireplace...


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

*The Beach Boys - Little Saint Nick (Official Lyric Video)*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 21, 2019)

skye said:


> *The Beach Boys - Little Saint Nick (Official Lyric Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Christmas Wrapping - The Waitresses*


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

Beautiful song .....beautiful ......  blessed Season....oh wow..............love

*Ray Charles 'Merry Christmas Baby' 1979*


----------



## depotoo (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*December Will Be Magic Again - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

From _"The Year Without Santa Claus"_...

*Snow Miser Song / Heat Miser Song*


----------



## Coyote (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

nice...very nice...good  Santa music here...

we like very much...hmm


*Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby (Audio)*


----------



## Coyote (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 22, 2019)

I SAW THREE SHIPS:


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 23, 2019)

Wonderful song.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)

Last week.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2019)

From Notre Dame Midnight Mass 2015...


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2019)

Adeste Fidele  -  Notre Dame 2017


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Bob Rivers - Decorations

​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Leon - Slipping Into Xmas

​
For Ridgerunner


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

Wishing everyone here a Merry Christmas, even the Trump-haters.
There may be some hope for your awakening in 2020.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Dar Williams

​
So the Christians and the Pagans sat together at the table
Finding faith and common ground the best that they were able


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas with His Hipness The Lord

​


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2019)

​


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 25, 2019)

if there's no music up in heaven, then what's it for, my friends?


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 26, 2019)

Isn't He, Wonderful?     I can imagine Mary and Joseph looking at the baby Jesus in pure wonder!


----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2020)

_Off of the Christmas album, but these two knocked this song out of the park.
John Legend and Kelly Clarkson

_


----------

